# How much do I feed?



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not unusual for a puppy to poop a little more than an adult, b/c their digestive systems are immature and you're feeding 3x a day (which he needs at this age). What is the consistency of his poo? If it's firm, you're probably doing okay. If it's loose, you might be overfeeding him. You may try reducing the portion just a little bit at a time until you find the amount that he actually finishes. 

I go by the condition of the dog's spine and ribs rather than the instructions on the bag. If you can lightly feel the spine and ribs, but they're not too prominent, then you're probably on target. If the spine and ribs are too prominent, feed more. If you can feel a fat pad and have to really press in to feel the bones, the puppy may be overweight, and you should reduce the portion. What does your vet say about the puppy's weight/condition?

BTW - adorable pup!


----------

